# Wheel refurb in N.Ireland



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

Who would you recommend as one of the best wheel refurb people in the north.

cheers


----------



## Spirit Detailing (Mar 29, 2007)

These guys are very good.... excellent reputation.

http://www.nulukwheels.co.uk/


----------



## Jsmcn68 (Jul 3, 2011)

Micheal In Dundonald at Polished alloys has a good reputation, I've known a few people who've used him and had good reviews.


----------



## Davy (May 12, 2011)

Spirit Detailing said:


> These guys are very good.... excellent reputation.
> 
> http://www.nulukwheels.co.uk/


Agreed. I've used them and my wheels came back perfect.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

where in northern ireland are you?

nu-look have a big reputation also A27 in portadown are very good.

michael at polished alloys is very good a polishing the wheels im not sure if he paints though?


----------



## Jsmcn68 (Jul 3, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> where in northern ireland are you?
> 
> nu-look have a big reputation also A27 in portadown are very good.
> 
> michael at polished alloys is very good a polishing the wheels im not sure if he paints though?


As far as I know he does paint them now Mark, think he done Coopers on the other forum. Can I also say here if anybody's looking a good detailer in NI Mark's your man


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

Jsmcn68 said:


> As far as I know he does paint them now Mark, think he done Coopers on the other forum. Can I also say here if anybody's looking a good detailer in NI Mark's your man


ha cheers man :thumb:


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> where in northern ireland are you?
> 
> nu-look have a big reputation also A27 in portadown are very good.
> 
> michael at polished alloys is very good a polishing the wheels im not sure if he paints though?


I am in Banbridge mate

where are you based Mark for detailing work


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

iam in lurgan but am in banbridge most nights at the weight training club


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

have to agree A27 is equally as good and does all or specialised work for less expensive work the Body Stop in Portadown do great work on repainting alloys as well if you dont want to go to the same level of expence.


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> iam in lurgan but am in banbridge most nights at the weight training club


Might get you round for a look at my car and a quote some night.

do A27 do body work also ?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

yep they do bodywork as well. but wheels are now the main business. give David a call and he will sort you out!


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks Ronnie :thumb:


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

http://www.nulukwheels.co.uk/gallery.htm

No where better, I send all my wheels to Jason

Tim


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

DD1 said:


> Might get you round for a look at my car and a quote some night.
> 
> do A27 do body work also ?


no problem just give me a shout mate :thumb:


----------

